# Bottled Water Plastic or No Plastic?



## PreciousDove (Sep 12, 2022)

I drink Ice Mountain water brand. Today I had one bottles and it didn't taste the same as the others so far in the pack.
It made think that this happened a few years ago. There was an article about it.
There was plastic particles in the bottles?

Do you drink bottled water? Which brand? Have you ever heard about this?


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 13, 2022)

Nope, we fill our water containers, usually metal from our water tap on our refrigerator which is filtered...


----------

